
The Incredible Things NASA Did to Train Apollo Astronauts - ColinWright
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/07/moon-landing-gallery?pid=1688&viewall=true
======
kyleslattery
The Lunar Landing Research Vehicle was really unstable--Neil Armstrong
actually almost crashed in it, but was able to eject just in time, before it
crashed into the ground.

Armstrong was always known for being cool under pressure, and people were
amazed that he just kept on working that day after nearly being killed.

~~~
quux
IIRC, Armstrong was a little annoyed that he bit his tongue badly during the
ejection, but thats about all he said about it.

------
Nemisis7654
Everytime I see things like this, it amazes me. The things they were able to
do with the little technology they had is incredible. To think that a lot of
this happened 30-40 years ago really blows my mind.

~~~
Game_Ender
It usually depresses me, because it reminds of the kind of progress we could
of made in the next 30-40 years, if we had only put forth the same kind of
effort.

~~~
reverend_gonzo
We have. If nothing else, look at what's happened with communication. We have
3G cell service on the top of Everest. We have internet access to almost
everywhere in the world. Every civilian can have a device which tells him his
exact location down a couple feet.

We've put landers on Mars. We've deployed the Hubble space telescope. We're on
the path to having commercial space travel.

Maybe these things aren't as breathtaking as a video of a man walking on the
moon. That doesn't mean there hasn't been progress.

------
nhoss2
Pretty disappointed on the comments here (this was written when people were
saying moon landing was fake)... The training had to be exhaustive, there was
no retrying. Each Apollo mission was an important step from the previous. They
had to be prepared for just about anything and know how to do each step of the
mission in their sleep. This kind of redundancy has always been there in
manned spaceflight including the shuttle. One cool thing they have to assist
in training these days is virtual reality training. Here is an image:
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/gallery...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/multimedia/gallery/jsc2011e056596.html)

~~~
Skalman
I think you're overreacting - at least I simply interpreted the comment as
being amazed at the amount of preparation - and that they _could_ have faked
it, had they wanted to (even though s/he doesn't think they actually did). Of
course my interpretation may be wrong...

~~~
bnegreve
There was another (more serious) comment that has been deleted.

------
roadnottaken
Jesus, maybe it WAS faked.

